# Swan Lake....nearly



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

http://www.nzwide.com/swanlake.htm


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Thats ok, but I wouldn't let a woman walk all over me. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray
Only in your dreams would that woman walk all over you :lol: 

She is gorgeous ,graceful and so talented

And he was bit of alright too

Unbelievable performance

Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Amazing, walking over his shoulders ON POINTE !!!!

I have a daughter who teaches ballet and who used to spend ages on pointe BUT that is incredible IMO, thanks, I have passed it on to her and will let you all know if she has any comments.........

Dave


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link ,amazing


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Interesting post, thanks!

Nureyev and Fonteyn must be turning in their graves! This duo have taken ballet into a new dimension.

Don't think it was big in UK - but anyone read book/see film "Mao's Last Dancer" - excellent and moving true story and an insight into Cultural Revolution?

Viv


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

As Penguin said - incredible. Just amazing..............


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Stunning - thanks.

Cheers

Dave


----------

